# Anna on day 145!*Kidded!!*



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha yes I start counting down early.

Here is poor fat Anna. Miserable and fat as can be. She's bigger than last year when she had triplets so who knows how many she is hiding in there. She has to pee all the time because there is no more room in there. She also takes forever to find a comfortable spot to lie down.

My order: 
:girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: or :girl: :boy: :boy:



















This picture is a little bit older but I think it's funny:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 129!*

pretty doe.....  .....she does look uncomfortable.... :help:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 129!*

give me a flashy blue eyed boy anna!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 129!*

Good luck! She looks like trips to me but I've seen Faith not look that big and have quads! Hope you get what you want!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 129!*

I have my fingers crossed for you Stacey! I can't believe I am wishing for a :boy: ! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 129!*

She does look miserable, poor girl! And just think she STILL has a bit over 2 weeks to go! Hope she gives you that flashy BE boy!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 129!*



RunAround said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you Stacey! I can't believe I am wishing for a :boy: ! :slapfloor:


not just one either.. TWO!! LOL


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 130!*

Anna was being weird tonight. She would stretch her back out all funny, Kinda like when you set them up and punch them down. Then her cha cha would do weird things. Her ligs are still there and her udder is the same. So I _think_ she is just trying to get the kids off a nerve or her bladder. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 130!*

She's getting those babies lined up :wink: My 2 started doing that stretching a week ago and are due now! lol


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 130!*

I thought she was fine, but I wanted to make sure. I haven't had them stretch like this before.

Here she is today:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 130!*

:boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: FOR SURE....My goodness is she big :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 130!*

wow....I agree...she is huge..... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 130!*

LOL. Thats also a small goat next to her, but yes she is huge. My mom still thinks she only has 3, but I say 4.

She just can't get comfy. Paws at the shavings forever before she can lay down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 131!*

she is a very big and long doe 4 is quite possible


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 133!*

No pictures but her udder has filled a tiny bit today(I think I am the only one who would notice :ROFL: ) and she is getting mushier back there. :dance: She is sooooo fat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 133!*

Awww, poor girl! She's getting closer! And I wouldn't be surprised at all if she started popping them out on day 144!

Anna looks like my Angels dam....same exact color and build!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 134!*

Here the poor thing is today. NOT happy as you can see from the pictures. I think she wants those kids out as much as I do. But she still has a couple more days before she can spit them out for me. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 134!*

lets go anna, lets go, lets go anna, lets go :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 134!*

:dance: :wahoo: :dance:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Anna on day 134!*

:leap: Lookin' good! :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 135!*

She's got that same look on her face that Fuchsia gives me when she's a beached whale. The "would you please stop taking pictures of me?" LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 135!*



> She's got that same look on her face that Fuchsia gives me when she's a beached whale. The "would you please stop taking pictures of me?" LOL


 :ROFL: But in the same breath...wow :shocked: she's so big....and looks so uncomfortable...  :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 135!*

Awww, such a serious face in that pic. She needs encouragement that she still looks lovely, and *they will come out.*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 137!*

Ligs were MUCH looser today and udder is a little bigger. She's a bit more to herself today. :dance: :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 137!*

I went to check on one of the kids who was sick today and got some pictures of Anna tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 137!*

STILL hanging in there.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 137!*

Poor thing, she's so full her cha-cha is poking out. Poor girl, hope you get some babies before too long, but on a safe day!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 138!*

Her udder has filled in quite a bit since the last pic....I say she'll go on 146.....doesn't look like she can hold them longer than that!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

*Does a little dance*  She's made it to 140. I was a bit worried when her ligs got soft.

And I just realized Anna's B-day is the 29th! Which is her 145 date. So she could kid on her b-day!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

how exciting :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

That would be cool, babies on her own birthday!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

She is so pretty and so big. She so has to be having four or five. My momma only looked like she was going to have one and had three. Your goat looks twice the size of mine. I say :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: . Any way hope you get what you want. Good luck.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

woohoo! babies soon - maybe 3 or 4 =]

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

:GAAH: the wait is killing me!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

Thanks everyone.

LOL Stacey. She is the same today. No change at all, maybe a little more grumpy.

Pictures are coming once I get them off my camera and uploaded.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

waiting for anna is helping me pass the time waiting for my girls.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

Angie will pop before you know it. :hug: :thumb:

Here are the pictures from today. No close up butt shots because she didn't let me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*

that picture with Xcell is to funny! Angie totaly takes after her mom!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

She'll be going soon! And I think that she's big enough for :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: .....but will likely have :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

Well here is Anna the day before she kidded last year(with triplets) and she was only this wide:










So I really have no idea how many are in there. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

well seh looks dropped in that picture from last year so lets just hope she is carrying high


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

Nothing new tonight except her cha cha was really open again and she didn't really want me near her. Ligs were the same though. I am betting she will want to go Saturday when my mom and I are supposed to go look at a doe for sale. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

ooo what doe? I want to hear all about it :leap:

I cant be looking, I just bought one  :doh: but I can get excited for yah :clap:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

Well look what you did to her the last time she let you near her, it has got to be kind of breezy back there. :wink:

Just kidding, i actually was just admiring your shaving job. Looks really nice! I need to do Chey tomorrow if I can find everything.

Chey won't let me near her back end either though so it could be kind of humorous.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 140!*new pics on pg3**

In the pics with the other goats, she seems more relaxed. Does sure seem like she will have 4. Could it be only 3, and the kids are positioned differently than last year, so she's bigger this year?

Wishing you easy deliveries.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

Ok, so I checked on Anna today and her ligs are VERY low. She is grumpy and has picked her spot where she is going to hang out today. No change in her udder, but she didn't fill last year until a few hours before kidding.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

Here is a picture from today:










Her head is fuzzy because she was shaking it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

here udder doesn't have that shiny appearance yet......But...Am I seeing posty ?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

She wont fill up till the last couple hours, or thats how it's been her two other kiddings.

Last year I didn't even know she was in labor until she started pushing. :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

wow.....in that pic ...she is still high up on her sides...it is when those sides ..appear to drop and she may not look as big around...that is when the kiddo's are making there way... into the birth canal.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

She's looking ready to go at anytime!

You just may get kiddo's come Saturday!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

We had some discharge tonight and she is very open back there. One lig is looser than the other. She is one grumpy goat and didn't want to have anything to do with me. She was even more pissed off when I gave her some calcium and nutri-drench. :ROFL:

I put her in the kidding stall and will check on her early in the morning.

Very excited!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

pic wont show for me :shrug:

edit: nevermind it was my stupid computer - its working now

lets go Anna!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

Hope she gives you some babies soon!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

babies soon... that is for sure..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

No change today. :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

Typical goat...go Anna go!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 141!*LIGS are going!**

DARN!!! LOL

Well she knows there are more then just you waiting on her Lin and I are anxious to see this boy as well as Thanatos!  :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 142!*LIGS are ??**

I think it's revenge for the calcium and nutridrench I shoved down her throat last night. :shrug:

Her ligs are just sitting there really low with one looser than the other. They are really hard to find and she keeps being a brat about me touching her anywhere close to back there.

I also almost couldn't get her in the stall last night. She couldn't jump the 5 inch lip into the stall. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 142!*LIGS are ??**

No kids yet... But the kids have dropped because Anna looks a lot smaller. Ligs are very low and she is kinda posty.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 142!*LIGS are ??**

I say babies tomorrow! You will HAVE to call me as I probably wont be near a computer for most of the day due to drama practice.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 142!*LIGS are ??**

You bet! I am REALLY excited! :wahoo:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 142!*LIGS are ??**

Woohoo! :leap: 
:girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :boy: :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 143!*Getting closer**

Ha ha, I don't think there is THAT many in there, but you never know. :shrug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 143!*Getting closer**

So, babies?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 144!*Getting closer**

There was nothing new last night. :sigh:

Leaving soon to check on her. I'm sure Stacey will keep everyone updated if anything is happening. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 144!*Getting closer**

well as much as I want her to kid quickly I do want you to get to go see the doe you were interested in so I hope she holds off for yah till Sunday


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 144!*Getting closer**

Not much new today. She did start talking a bit, but thats it. Ligs are still there. :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Anna is in labor today. No ligs, talking up a storm, udder is growing and some nesting. I haven't seen any major contractions yet so I came home to eat some lunch.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Great! I hope she has some nice healthy babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

lets go anna!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Come on Anna, give your mama some :girl: !!! and make it snappy!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Liz no we need a buck! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Well.....then she had better have at least :boy: :boy: :girl: !!! And very quickly too! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Come on Anna!!!! Hope she kids during the daylight hours! Good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Any news? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

yup - one buck so far

edit: got a call 1 buck 2 does. "My buck" doesnt have blue eyes but the girls do.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Is she all done? I cant believe there isnt a fourth!

At least you got your buck- and Ashley got some does!  :leap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

:stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Woo Hoo - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! :dance: :stars: :dance: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Congratulations!!! Hopefully all went well and we see those babies soon :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Yep, Triplets. 2 DOES!!! and 1 Buck!! That's just unheard of for Anna!! She is my buck doe.

First kid out was the boy. He came nose and one foot first with the other foot back. 30 minutes later came the does. First out came out easy and I was just breaking the sack and getting her nose cleaned out when I looked up and saw the second doe half out already!!! Yelled for my mom to break the sack and grab her.

The second doe was a bit shaky for a while cause she breathed a bunch of junk in, but she is doing good now.

I didn't get any video of Anna giving birth because she would stop labor whenever my mom or I moved, or when I took the camera out.

Pictures are coming soon.

Edit to add: AND it's Anna B-day today!!! She she did kid on her B-day!! :birthday:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Anna on day 145!*In labor**

Congratulations!! :leap: - I am surprised there were "only" three- she was SO big.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks, I bumped her and I couldn't feel any more kids. Plus she passed the placenta so I am pretty sure she is done. 

And I checked on Saleen before I left. Her ligs were low, udder fuller and she was loosing her mucus plug. :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :girl: :girl: :boy: Can't wait to see them!


----------

